# Plow with a lift kit and straight six?



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone put a plow on a wrangler (2000) with a lift kit, 3 1/2" with 33" tires and a straight six? I was looking at a meyer or Blizzard but they only recomend them with the four cyl engines. And I also have a double tube front bumper (2") will it have enought clearence.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 4" lift. works fine for me.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its a about the torque


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Not torque
Its about to much weight on the front axle, The 6 weighs more than the 4


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

we had this argument last year old jeeps had 4 cylinder's with 4.56 gears and they were monsters


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

I would put the Blizzard 720 on it. I have a 97 with the 6 cyl and auto, 2.5" lift and timbrens, pushing either a Meyer tm 6.5 or a st 7.5, depending which one I put on at the time.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

4 Cyl YJ and TJ have 411 gears. I have plowed with 3 Jeeps with 6 cyl 5 speed and stock gears (307) My friend plows with 3 jeeps with 6 Cyls one stock (307) one auto (373) one modified (373). 
you may have argued last year, I dont know about CJs but YJ and TJ its axle weight.


----------



## rwing1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Someone can probably check me on this but to my limited knowledge the YJ's and TJ's had 2200lb rating on the front axle.......oddly the axle itself is rated to 2500lbs, I believe..... but the springs are only for 2200. So it would make sense that with airbags/helper springs to make up the difference we can run closer to the 2500lb mark. The 6cyl does weigh almost 150lbs more I think, but we're still talking about a 3400lb curb weight vehicle(my '06 is anyways) and quick math tells you there's probably a little over half that 3400lbs on the front axle......or like 1700lbs or so. if you add a 500lb+ plow you see how you go over the front 2200 GAWR.... but only a little...... and air-bags/heavier springs should make that up. Now if you hang a winch and heavy steel off-road bumper......now your going kinda high with the weight. Time for one of those big Dana 44's out of an Early Bronco or something.......LOL ...... it's a Jeep thing(more like and addiction)

2006 Jeep Wrangler X 4.0L 6-Spd

Curb weight 3,418 lbs. 
GVWR 4,450 lbs. 
Front GAWR 2,200 lbs. 
Rear GAWR 2,650 lbs. 
Payload 800 lbs. 
Front axle capacity 2,500 lbs. 
Rear axle capacity 2,700 lbs. 
Front spring rating 2,200 lbs. 
Rear spring rating 2,650 lbs. 
Towing capacity 2,000 lbs. 
GCWR 6,250 lbs. 
Exterior length 155.4" 
Exterior body width 66.7" 
Exterior height 71.2" 
Wheelbase 93.4" 
Front tread 58.0" 
Rear tread 58.0"​


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

had a 2.5" lift and 33's on my jeep and it plowed great!!!


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Donny O.;482441 said:


> had a 2.5" lift and 33's on my jeep and it plowed great!!!


I've had the same setup for years. I just had to lower my plow mount a bit to keep the blade angle right.


----------

